# How much to budget for 2009 Nationals?



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I don't want to put anyone on the spot, but I know for those of us who didn't attend, we'd really like to know what the per-person cost to attend actually is so that we can budget and save accordingly.

How much did you spend - TOTAL for the basics? You can admit your bar bill and purchases in the total too, but don't feel obligated. If you prefer, I can change this to a poll so that it's completely anonymous. Just let me know. Thanks in advance for your honesty.

 P.S. I guesstimated that a nationals trip would have cost me at least $900 for airfare, shared room and tickets to the events this year. Plus a small amount for meals but no bar bill or buying trinkets. So all in all, I did pretty good staying within budget and salving my wounded feelings about not being able to make the nationals this year. I found my caculator and ended up spending $939 for everything but the agility equipment, dryer and phones (still waiting to find the best deal and decide which way I want to go).


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

I'm curious about this too. When I went to Denver the year before, it was expensive, but that was my fault. I rented a car (which I probably won't do in Chicago), and I didn't share a hotel room (but I will probably share if I can next year). So it was pricey. The car was about $250 and the room was about $350 (?), but I only stayed Wed-Sat (3 nights) - a mistake. Next year, I hope to fly in Tu or Wed and go home Sun am. Depends on what my family back home can handle!

I think I _was _able to get a cheap flight though out of Oakland. I left my car at the airport bec it was cheaper than getting a shuttle from where I live, and I had to get there at 5 am.

There were restaurants and a Starbucks within walking distance, so that was great for food. We weren't locked into eating at the hotel all the time.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think my trip would have been cheap if I did not buy all the things I did. I am going to put money back this year for next. We shall see how that goes...I hate saving money but I will just think about how many neat things were there!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Keep in mind it does made a huge difference where you are coming from and the deals in airfare available to get to where the show will be held. For example, one year, I was able to fly from Sacramento to Orlando, FL for $150 RT. Until this year, I have been able to purchase a RT ticket for under $300. I won't include the cost to take and show a dog as that makes it go way, way up if you have a handler and makes it go way up if you show yourself. <grin>

Flight from California = $420 RT
Hotel for 5 nights (for shared room) including food and beverage (I am sure Sarah drank more then I did) = $403
1 dinner out away from hotel for 2 = $120.00
Shuttle for 2 = $35.00
Total = $978 *PRICELESS!!!!!!*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Total = $978 *PRICELESS!!!!!!*


Sounds like I was spot on with my estimate and feel-sorry-for-myself-spending. Thanks so much for sharing Kathy - it really helps.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wait Lisa and Kathy, you have to add on for the dinners, seating and catalog around another $110.

Go ahead Lisa, you can spend a little more that you saved


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Wait Lisa and Kathy, you have to add on for the dinners, seating and catalog around another $110.
> 
> Go ahead Lisa, you can spend a little more that you saved


You are right Leeann, I didn't include the cost for the buffet or the banquet nor the reserved seating I didn't sit in! LOLOLOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yahoo Leeann - I'm taking the next item on my list and going shopping this weekend. LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Flight from California = $420 RT
> Hotel for 5 nights (for shared room) including food and beverage (I am sure Sarah drank more then I did) = $403
> 1 dinner out away from hotel for 2 = $120.00
> Shuttle for 2 = $35.00
> Total = $978 *PRICELESS!!!!!!*


I know Kathy said she wouldn't include the price of taking a dog, but if you are showing her yourself, it's only an additional $100-$125 each way for flying. That's not much more and you can bring the other things needed. Oh, and add an additional baggage fee if you need a separate suitcase for her things... so maybe $25 more each way?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Next year I am going to be organized...I kinda of goofed up on a couple of things...but I was in great company and that helped alot!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You guys are forgetting all the places with a cash bar too aren't you and all those raffle tickets... some of you were quit the shoppers!!! I think sharing the room really helps except like Katie if you get stuck with me who comes in at 3 am 

I definitely agree the experience is priceless (Kathy- you forgot winning that giant ribbon two years in a row.... priceless!)

I also think sharing a ring with so many gorgeous havs, I drove so gas prices/wear tear/etc. Having everything I needed with me- stroller, dash bed, crate, etc made it a better experience. Next year I will probably fly but I am still thinking I loved showing there so will likely do it again!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy are you saying this seating didnt cost you anything extra?

Lisa have fun shoping.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I know Kathy said she wouldn't include the price of taking a dog, but if you are showing her yourself, it's only an additional $100-$125 each way for flying. That's not much more and you can bring the other things needed. Oh, and add an additional baggage fee if you need a separate suitcase for her things... so maybe $25 more each way?


 Don't forget the entry fee's and any advertising in the catalog/program. lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Kathy are you saying this seating didnt cost you anything extra?
> 
> Lisa have fun shoping.


No, I didn't forget, but boy was that expensive reserved seating. However, it was nice to have a seat this year, last year I was stuck in the main hallway!!! <grin>


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That is a classic photo Leeann. And I'm headed out the door once I get the grooming advice for my high school reunion tomorrow from you ladies in this thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5803&highlight=grooming+emergency


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Don't forget the entry fee's and any advertising in the catalog/program. lol


Doh! Advertising is nice, but the entry fees are pretty important!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I would say put aside $1000 for the entire trip. I doubt it would be that much, but then whatever you have left over you can spend at all the vendor booths! Win Win for everybody!!

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it closed to the public or can people come in and out at will? Do you pay like a fee at the door for each event or is it one ticket/price for the whole thing whether you stay the entire time or just a couple of hours?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Julie.. you can come and go at will. Except for next year. At our party. There will be a small cover charge. The strippers are expensive. 

No worries.. Ill fish smack myself.. :fish:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That wasn't a very pretty face Tony was making Melissa, ouch!

Julie, you can have a pretty close idea of the cost before you go. You will know the cost of the hotel, registration, seminars, trasportation to the hotel, and the 2 main banquets. That really only leaves your meals, tickets for the auction items and any goodies you may want to buy from the vendors. 

I spent a lot more on food this year then I did last year when we had the Starbucks right next door. This year I ate every meal at the hotel and that can add up. If I would have been thinking, I could have made my way to the hospitality room for a bite of breakfast and lunch and saved a lot.

My airfare this year was crazy expensive, unless something really weird happens, it should be much cheaper for us next year. Also Chicago has 2 airports, so we'll be able to shop fares a bit.

I can't drink, so I don't have to worry about working that into my budget. I picked up a case of bottled water for $5 the first night, and that was great to have around.

Beverly


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I paid for my flight with my american express points, so not a dollar came out of my pocket for that!! :whoo:
I shared a room with Amanda (SO much fun!) so that kept my hotel cost down too~ (I think I paid $350 for my share of the room)
Both dinners, catalog and reserved seating was $110
I paid $40 total for the taxi back and forth from the airport (also shared with a friend)
I only ate one breakfast in the cafe ($9) and one actual dinner (I think it was around $15)~ I did hit the bar a couple times, and that was around $9 each time.
I took full advantage of the wonderful hospitality suite, and had my other breakfasts there, and most of my lunches too~ it's free and yummy!
I did buy raffle tickets at the HRI night and the banquet night. ($50)
I was pretty careful with buying "goodies"....$30 sweatshirt, $20 brush, keychains for the kids $6, and raffle tix for the quilt $20~
So I think I did the entire National for around $600 give or take~
And I can't wait for next year!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie, I am saving my pennies. Hopefully next year I can see you there.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What a good girl Katie - welcome home! I'm assuming that brush is a Madan? What do you think of it? And of course, which of their delicious five colors did you choose? LOL My girlfriend is back at the Maltese specialty this week and is picking me up a pink one for Miss MeMe and lots more of the smaller water adapter Lixit-style valves.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Lisa~
Yes it was a Madan brush, in green, for Brooklyn to keep in her Jr. Handling grooming bag so she will leave my brushes alone!! hehe
And honestly I don't like it very much. I like my Greyhound brush much better. I overheard someone saying the Madan brushes were for "finishing and brushing in the ring" and not for detangling, dematting or brushing while blowdrying~ which is mostly what I use brushes for!
And I also belive the different colors have different pin lengths and stiffness~
I only chose the green one because that is Brooklyn's favorite color, so maybe a different color would be better for a Havanese coat, who knows!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Katie,
What is a catalog? Is it like a program of the events or something?
Is the public allowed to come and go(not affilated with HCA or anything--I mean just someone off the street)?

You trip sounds fabulous to be expense wise. :thumb:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Julie~
The catalog list's all the dogs that are entered, so as you are watching the show, you can look in your catalog and see the dogs registered name, the owner, breeder ect. I think it's a wonderful tool to have at the Nationals!
And yes, anyone can go, there is no fee to "get in". The main event is held in one of the ballrooms of the hotel. People come and go all day!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> [/COLOR] P.S. [/COLOR][/SIZE]I guesstimated that a nationals trip would have cost me at least $900 for airfare, shared room and tickets to the events this year.


Just our airfare for the 06 National was over 1300.00. This year it would have been over 1500.00. Airfare from Corpus is insane.
Add in hotel, tips, limo service, food, goodies and you're looking at over 2500.00. Add in the stolen wallet and it goes higher.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ouch Jan. That is steep - but boy I sure would have liked the shopping budget. Goodness gracious - talk about a splurge. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Ouch Jan. That is steep - but boy I sure would have liked the shopping budget. Goodness gracious - talk about a splurge. :biggrin1:


See why I didn't go this year? We're redoing our house and have a big move coming up and I couldn't justify the cost.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Katie!:hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is insane about your plane cost...just depends on where you are I guess!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, when you register (in advance, usually), you get a name tag to hang around your neck. You pick that up your first day at the event. With that, you can go anywhere, anytime. For someone coming in off the street, they can surely accompany you, but they wouldn't get, say, the goody bag, the free snacks and quick meals at the hospitality suite, anything you already paid for in advance. They are still welcome to attend and watch, I'm sure.

Lisa, I got a great deal with Jet Blue so flew out of Burlington, VT (drove 2 hrs. each way to get there and back) for $200 RT. So let's see..... 

flight - $200
hotel - $450 - 4 nights
buffet and banquet (paid in advance) - $55
meals/bar - $80 (had a few meals/snacks from hospitality suite)
catalogue (which I didn't really need) - $15
fund-raising tickets/auction - $20
tickets online for quilt - $50
RED BOA - $1 :biggrin1:

TOTAL - almost $800


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey Marj - that's super about the Jet Blue airfare. I'd found that one had the best flights for me as well. Even the day I wanted to leave still had the $300 airfares directly to Richmond VA from the SF bay area - so my two hour drive was at the beginning, not the end of the airplane ride.

I too picked up a red boa for MeMe and Romeo that I'd gotten in the spirit of the nationals. I still owe everyone a photo - but have had just such exciting, happy news and events over the last week that haven't had a chance to point and shoot one. I've got it hidden a way on a counter that MeMe can't reach (yea, she's a table walker) because she and Romeo would love to start a new Havanese trend, "shred the red boa". LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Julie, when you register (in advance, usually), you get a name tag to hang around your neck. You pick that up your first day at the event. With that, you can go anywhere, anytime. For someone coming in off the street, they can surely accompany you, but they wouldn't get, say, the goody bag, the free snacks and quick meals at the hospitality suite, anything you already paid for in advance. They are still welcome to attend and watch, I'm sure.


Oh I see. Thanks Marj!
I was thinking it was probably more "secure" then that. The reason being with the show dogs etc. My experience with Girl Scouts had me thinking a different way. We went to the YMCA with girls and for a little while the public could come in and out---oh good grief! That was a nightmare keeping an eye out for no one snatching our girls!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie, The Hotel this year was pretty much in the middle of nowhere... the only people that would really be able to walkin would be guests of the hotel, and for the most part I bet they were not really into the whole havanese dog show thing.. lol

Is next years Chicago hotel in a more populated area??

Ryan


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*OT - I'm the newest troop leader for Jr. Girl Scouts*

:banplease: Julie - I just couldn't resist since you mentioned Girl Scouts - guess who's the newest leader of a Jr. Girl Scout troop? Yours truly. There wasn't one at the girls school and they would have been split up, so they said they'd love to be a troop together and have mom as the leader. Our first training class starts tonight, I've already got our troop number - it's the same as the prefix to my cell phone just in case I have a senior moment or two. :laugh:

I was a girl scout for 15 years and became an assistant troop leader as a young adult. Before we moved to our new house, the girls had awesome troops, so I was just a volunteer but they've been trying to talk me into starting one up here in our new home but I'd been hemming and hawing. Wish me luck!:cheer2:

:focus: Now back to our regularly scheduled discussion. Next year's nationals and how we are all winning the lottery so that it's a huge, huge party! arty:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ryan, Its been at least 15 years since I've been there, but I was to that area for a week of training on a piece of lab equipment. At that time it was pretty much of a technology center. It was very populated, but certainly not downtown Chicago as I remember. 
I'm sure someone is more familiar with the area than I am. It does seem like it was a fairly upscale area at that time anyway. 

Can't wait to see you two again next year!

Beverly


----------

